# B+E trailer test training



## AmyRai (7 April 2017)

Hi, can anyone recommend somewhere to train for and take the B+E trailer test? I'm based in North Leeds, so ideally fairly local.  Thanks


----------



## ROG (7 April 2017)

Look at LGV training companies as many also do B+E using the same instructors


----------



## ROG (7 April 2017)

http://www.tockwithtraining.co.uk/trailer_training.html


----------



## RubysGold (7 April 2017)

I took my test at Tockwith on Tuesday.  

This guy trained me. Paul.  He did a fantastic job. He was recommended to me and I will recommend him to people. 
http://www.ds-uk.com/contact-us/index.php


----------



## ROG (7 April 2017)

RubysGold said:



			I took my test at Tockwith on Tuesday.  

This guy trained me. Paul.  He did a fantastic job. He was recommended to me and I will recommend him to people. 
http://www.ds-uk.com/contact-us/index.php

Click to expand...

Did you pass ?


----------



## RubysGold (7 April 2017)

Third time lucky 
First time I was too nervous and messed the reverse up completely and the recouple. Just nerves
Second time, for some ridiculous reason I left my handbrake off when doing the recouple. I was furious at myself. 
Tuesday I did it all correctly. And finally got my pass.


----------



## ROG (7 April 2017)

RubysGold said:



			Third time lucky 
First time I was too nervous and messed the reverse up completely and the recouple. Just nerves
Second time, for some ridiculous reason I left my handbrake off when doing the recouple. I was furious at myself. 
Tuesday I did it all correctly. And finally got my pass.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## RubysGold (7 April 2017)

Thank you Rog :-D 
Looking forward to getting out to a show!


----------



## AmyRai (10 April 2017)

Great, thanks everyone - I'll give them a call.


----------

